# Upcoming UKC Cluster



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

The club that I belong to (MDMDA) is going to have a super nice UKC Confirmation/Rally cluster coming up in December. 6 Confirmation shows - 2 Friday, 2 Saturday and 2 Sunday and a Rally show on Saturday and on Sunday. We are also having a Rally Show-N-Go on Friday night.
The location is Cincinnati Ohio and we are having our show at a Holiday Inn. If you are interested check out the UKC website for more information. (RV's welcome)

If you want to come we will definately have poodles there!!! Santa might even drop by and see us!!!


----------

